# Intro - Newly dx Hashi, I think



## Mama2Five (Dec 29, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I'm really thankful to have found these boards. I thought my symptoms were just getting older and being over 40.  Every symptom listed for hypo and/or Hashi's I've experienced in the past five years. Most recently I've experience muscle cramping and pins and needles in my legs and arms so bad that I am awoken from sleep. I had also cut my calories to 1400/day with daily walking and was gaining weight!

I recently changed doctors and found one who was sympathetic to all of the complaints, etc. and ordered testing. Based upon my research and reading, I realize that I haven't gotten all the tests necessary and plan to discuss this with my dr at my next visit. I did call and speak to the nurse after my antibody testing and because since starting my meds I've felt awful. I was told that Hashi's is indicated and it takes awhile to get used to the meds. She then asked for me to get into the lab at 4 weeks to recheck instead of the 6 to see if an adjustment was needed.

In the past few days I am starting to feel a little better, but if I'm left to my own devices will sleep over 10 hours and still feel exhausted and be ready for a nap at 3:00 PM. I called today about my results, but with the holidays the doctor is not in to review the labs. I went ahead and pulled the labs from MyChart since I hadn't gotten a telephone call from the dr's office. Does it look like I need more or less of the meds? I know that values are somewhat subjective, but I'm just trying to figure out what to ask for and what to not worry about at my next appointment. I also began cutting gluten (very hard during the holidays!!)

Any input would be appreciated.

My labs on 10/23/14:

Component Standard Range My Result

T4, FREE 0.80 - 1.80 NG/DL 1.07

TSH 0.40 - 4.00 MICRO IU/ML 7.8

On 11/18/14 I got the above results and was placed on 75 mcg of levothyroxine. Before starting my meds I had a blood draw for antibodies:

Thyroglobin Antibodies - My result 0.20 Lab Range <0.90 Negative >1.10 positive

Thyroid Peroxidase - My result 865 Lab Range <=250 Negative >250 positive

My labs on 12/16/14:

T4, FREE 0.80 - 1.80 ng/dl 1.43

TSH 0.40 - 4.00 MICRO IU/ML 2.3


----------



## Redcattoo (Dec 16, 2014)

Mama2Five said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm really thankful to have found these boards. I thought my symptoms were just getting older and being over 40.  Every symptom listed for hypo and/or Hashi's I've experienced in the past five years. Most recently I've experience muscle cramping and pins and needles in my legs and arms so bad that I am awoken from sleep. I had also cut my calories to 1400/day with daily walking and was gaining weight!
> 
> ...


Sounds like you are on the right track and understand asking for more types of lab work will help with the finer adjustments you may need and that at least looking at diet may help in the bigger picture of health (don't ignore impact from Vitamin D, B12, and iron either along with cutting gluten to help the gut). Medicines can take 6 to 8 weeks before you really want to test again and work on incremental steps. It is a slow process of adjustment that you don't want to do quickly. I think if you hang in there and start getting some of the other tests as recommended on these boards you will find you will get to the right balance if your Dr is working with you.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

Substances not found in normal serum (scroll down to autoantibodies)
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/evaluation-of-thyroid-function-in-health-and-disease/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TPO and thyroglobulin
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1699-0463.1994.tb04888.x/abstract
http://www.wikigenes.org/e/gene/e/7173.html
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Understanding Thyroglobulin Ab.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Thyroglobulin Ab and cancer
http://qjmed.oxfordjournals.org/content/59/2/429.full.pdf
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Welcome to the board.

First and foremost; those antibodies dictate that you get an ultra-sound of your thyroid.

Your labs are looking better as of December but tweaking is necessary and that can only be done correctly only if you get a FREE T3 test; the results of which should be used for further titration of your Thyroxine replacement.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Free T-4 is looking fabulious!

Now you should request a Free T-3 ( also known as free Triiodothyronine) at your next lab to make sure your body is converting the T-4 replacement medication properly. Many times the Free T-3 has to be written in on the lab sheet and most doctors do not order it and may be resistant to order it because it may have to be sent out to a special lab. That has been my experience but my doctor runs it for me now, because I insist. You want to have both those Free Tests around 3/4 of range.

Four weeks is not necessarily enough time to feel the full effects of the medications, especially if you have been hypo for some time. You are, however, on the right track with receiving a replacement medication.


----------

